# Hello from Belgium :)



## TheLizzer (Aug 17, 2014)

Hi all!

  I’m Liesbeth, 33, from Belgium 

  I’ve been visiting Specktra for a while now, on lurking-mode. I registered a while ago but decided to finally introduce myself.
  I only became interested in make up and beauty this year (although I did wear mascara every day since I was 20 or so and had a basic skin care routine) and have gathered a nice starter collection which I love playing with 
  Foremost I’m a huge nail polish addict and during a polish no buy at the beginning of this year, I discovered make up. Oops


----------



## LadyC05 (Aug 17, 2014)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## TheLizzer (Aug 17, 2014)

LadyC05 said:


> Hello and welcome!


  Thank you


----------



## Naynadine (Aug 21, 2014)

Welcome to Specktra, @Liesbeth!


----------



## TheLizzer (Aug 21, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Welcome to Specktra, @Liesbeth!


  Thank you


----------



## MelBox (Aug 21, 2014)

Hello! I'm new to specktra too


----------



## TheLizzer (Aug 23, 2014)

MelBox said:


> Hello! I'm new to specktra too


  Thanks and welcome to Specktra to you as well


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 23, 2014)

Welcome all


----------



## TheLizzer (Aug 23, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Welcome all


  Thanks Dolly! 
  Slowly getting into the habit of posting, I'm still a bit shy


----------



## PeachTwist (Aug 24, 2014)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## TheLizzer (Aug 27, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Welcome to Specktra!


  Thank you


----------



## Jennifae (Sep 13, 2014)

Hi, Liesbeth! Nice to meet you. Welcome!


----------



## Sophiaaa (Mar 8, 2015)

Hello from Australia!


----------



## SandraVB79 (Mar 11, 2015)

I know I am late to the party, but I'm also new here, and also from Belgium!  I'm Sandra, 35yo and I live in Brussels, close to a few great cosmetics stores, and the delivery guy knows my address well, lol.


----------



## TheLizzer (Mar 11, 2015)

SandraVB79 said:


> I'm Sandra, 35yo and I live in Brussels, close to a few great cosmetics stores, and the delivery guy knows my address well, lol.


  Hi Sandra!

  How nice to meet another Belgian on Specktra 
  The mail man know my address very well too lol, I received my black box today with my order from the new MAC collections, yay 

  Do you speak Dutch or French?
  x.


----------



## SandraVB79 (Mar 11, 2015)

My black box also arrived today, lol. I'm Dutch-speaking but also speak French.


----------



## TheLizzer (Mar 11, 2015)

SandraVB79 said:


> I'm Dutch-speaking but also speak French.


Leuk 

  Ik ben niet super actief hier op Specktra, maar volg de verschillende topics over aankomende MAC-collecties wel op de voet!
  En ook:


----------



## trungnghia1556 (May 7, 2015)

Hello PeachTwist, I really liked you from the first glance! Because, you very good


----------



## belinartistry (May 11, 2015)

Welcome! Newbie here too!

  x0


----------

